# Will Badr Hari ever be in the UFC?



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

This guy is such an amazing fighter and I think that if he worked on his bjj/wrestling he could pose a lot of problems to some of the top heavyweights in the UFC.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

His personal demons would get him cut sooner or later. ( If he does even get into the UFC in the first place )


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I feel like the UFC wouldnt want to risk having such an unstable sociopath in their roster that is almost guaranteed to do something illegal at some point. 

Not to mention Badr would just get taken down and subbed by every UFC fighter. Badr is a straight kick boxer.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Not unless he can fight from Prison.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Who reads the comments makes me feel as if we're talking about a maniac, and a guy who has nothing in COMBAT SPORT!!!!

And for sure he won't turn to MMA without getting some grapling skills!!! But as a striker? huh who dares to stare in his face?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hari is looking at 10 years in prison last I head and he has a history of assault that I can say with great confidence the UFC would not touch with a 10 foot pole. Hari is the only guy who Gilbert Yvel can even look down on as a scumb bag.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Like I've posted before in the K1 forums, Hari is one of the biggest letdowns I've seen in sports. Talk about a guy that is naturally gifted and a terror in the ring.

Too bad he has a crazy temper, borderline psychopathic behavior and now could be spending a long time behind bars.

Shame, what a waste. Like others have said, UFC and Dana won't touch him with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Hari is looking at 10 years in prison last I head and he has a history of assault that I can say with great confidence the UFC would not touch with a 10 foot pole. Hari is the only guy who Gilbert Yvel can even look down on as a scumb bag.


what's wrong with Gilbert Yvel?! let me know the story please


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

GoodfellaGr said:


> what's wrong with Gilbert Yvel?! let me know the story please


From Wiki:



> Bad conduct and subsequent rehabilitation
> 
> Yvel has acquired, through a number of instances, a lingering reputation in the MMA community for his temper and poor sportsmanship in the ring earlier in his career.[11][12][13]
> In his May 1998 bout with Karimula Barkalaev, Yvel was disqualified for biting his opponent (earning comparisons to the Tyson-Holyfield biting incident of 1997).[12][13]
> ...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He's an amazing kickboxer, he already had an MMA fight a few years back and he got heel hooked pretty quickly if I recall correctly. If he's not in jail for attempted manslaughter (which is an oxymoron) then he's eyeing a lucrative pro boxing career anyway. We will never see Badr in the UFC.

If you don't already know him, you should check out Tyrone Spong, he's a multiple time and division world champion kickboxer who's been training with Rashad and the Blackzilians for the last couple of years, he had his MMA debut last year.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Doubtful, Badr Hari makes Nick Diaz appear as a company man. As Bresko mentioned, Tyrone Spong is an absolute savage that could make some waves in MMA.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Why won't the ufc pick Tyrone up?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Haha, heard about this dude before. Had to have a butchers at his wiki page though. Apparently his last win was a K-1 fight in May last year against none other than Anderson Silva!!!



Anderson Braddock Silva


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

and that Anderson Silva is borderline top ten in the kickboxing HW division rankings.


sucks that Badr is such a hothead. He's a fun fighter to watch.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

mo25 said:


> Why won't the ufc pick Tyrone up?


They will bro, just not after 1 fight. It might be a while though because Spong is still kickboxing aswell. He's training for a fight with the Flying Gentleman at the moment. Fingers crossed he murks Remy, I can't stand that dude.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Just read up on his latest crime. He left a businessman in hospital with a shattered ankle and the guy might not walk again.


----------

